# Distinguising Dilute Blue



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Hi all,

I was wondering what the distinguishing characteristics are for dilute blues.

I saw a few dilutes for sale on the web, but the pictures look plain blue to me. Except maybe that the flights are lighter.

Anyone care to comment... As Becky said, the genetics forum needs some more posts 

Regards,
Rudolph


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Sorry for the spelling error in the thread name (I'm mortified!)


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

rudolph.est said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was wondering what the distinguishing characteristics are for dilute blues.
> 
> ...


*Hi RUDOLPH, You have answered the question your self the flights are lighter. I currently have two dilute (blues) silver ITALIAN OWLS most people that do not know genetics would call blue checks* GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, the best way to tell is by the flights. They are lighter and sometimes the dark neck feathers are lighter as well. And the overall body color may be a more light, silvery color, contrasting much more with the dark wing pattern. I've seen some dilutes that are really hard to tell, and others that were very easy to tell.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Yep, that's pretty much it*



MaryOfExeter said:


> Yep, the best way to tell is by the flights. They are lighter and sometimes the dark neck feathers are lighter as well. And the overall body color may be a more light, silvery color, contrasting much more with the dark wing pattern. I've seen some dilutes that are really hard to tell, and others that were very easy to tell.


Funny thing is, their bars, checks and tail bars stay quite dark, even flights can, especially with darkening genes. Side by side with a pure blue bar is sometimes the best way to recognize them as even with darkeners, they are slightly different, a shade or two lighter.

I always used to have trouble telling brown from silver, same reason mainly in that darkening genes can make them look very similar. I have some with dirty that I still go back and forth on, as to whether they are dilute blue or just brown, especially in higher patterns, checks etc.

Bill


----------

